# Newbie



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Newbie after some advice . I am looking at stove coffee makers. Has any one used the Bellman CX 25P? if so what are they like and more importantly what is the brew like. I like a long black coffee with crema . I grind my beans and currently use a strainer , not ideal. Cheers.


----------

